# Poor reel options?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I really want to buy a Patriarch baitcasting reel. I think that it is a great reel. Will they ever make a left handed retrieve version? I know its a huge production change to make them over the "traditional" version, but.........I am right handed as I do believe most people are. I have used spinning reels all my life. I use my dominant hand to manipulate the rod. I can't imagine using my weaker hand (left) to cast, work the bait/lure, feel structure, or set a strike. I have never really understood why that philosophy changes when given baitcasting reel options? I know many switch hands after the cast, but again that leaves the rest of the above actions to be done with your non dominant hand. Especially with today's gear ratios, using your weaker hand to work the crank just makes even more sense to allow the dominate hand to do the real work of fishing. I know the President model come in a left hand retrieve model and their are other good left handed retrieve reels out there, but I LOVE the Patriarch. Just which both hand versions were available....and when? Am I the only one who feels the market is not set up for this? Now I empathize left handed shooters! lol.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm right handed as well. I'm so uncoordinated with my left hand its not even funny. Yet there is no way in hell I can work jerkbaits and other musky lures effectively holding the rod with my right hand and reeling with the left. I reel spinning rigs with my right hand as well. I guess I'm lucky I dont have your problem


----------

